

Why Start-Ups Must Pay Attention To What’s Behind The Curtain - mcantelon
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2010/04/24/how-a-start-up-grew-by-paying-attention-to-whats-behind-the-curtain/

======
mrscotchboy
I love this...its so true...very important to get feedback on something very
early. No need to have a full product roadmap, just get it out there.

~~~
jeromec
I agree fundamentally with a lean startup approach. I think the only thing to
be careful of is shortchanging yourself. I think there has to be enough put
out to test and get feedback on. It will be different for every project. Some
can be built quicky, while others take more time. The trick is just to
identify what are the core components that make the product. That's another
advantage of a lean mentality, it forces you to focus on what's important and
that can help the product evolve more potently I believe.

------
bastardlee
a question that is relevant but not touched upon by this article is how much
to weigh feedback into the decisions you make about your startup.

while feedback is an absolutely necessary part of developing your idea, its
also important that you have a clear vision of what you're trying to
accomplish and not let feedback lead you astray from that vision.

disclaimer, i'm coming from an interactive design background, so may be a
little more sensitive to crappy feedback that muddles my beautiful designs :)

